# O-Ring for Evod



## Wdnsdy (21/4/15)

Hi

Does anyone have o-rings for an Evod in stock?


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Wdnsdy said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have o-rings for an Evod in stock?



Hi @Wdnsdy 

I doubt you will find them. I was once looking for o rings for my mini protank 2 (above and below the glass) and they are fairly similar to the Evod. 

For the price of shipping to PE , you probably better off just getting another Evod. I see they are R80 for the Evod1 at eCiggies.


----------



## Wdnsdy (21/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Wdnsdy
> 
> I doubt you will find them. I was once looking for o rings for my mini protank 2 (above and below the glass) and they are fairly similar to the Evod.
> 
> For the price of shipping to PE , you probably better off just getting another Evod. I see they are R80 for the Evod1 at eCiggies.


Thanks for the reply Silver, I've checked every local site and can't find any. Eciggies have replacement bases listed but they're out of stock. I'll order a replacement tank in the mean time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

